# Why no bites this weekend?



## pbw (Jul 9, 2007)

Saturday the wife and I visited Taylorsville Lake with no luck at all! Yesterday the wife had to work so I hit up three different small ponds with no luck at all!  I was so bored I even tasted a YUM Craw Bug with LPT it was salt/sweet tasting  how is that for a review. I threw everything I had in the box at them!

I'm stumped! Back when I was 6-18 years old I fished every weekend I recall weekends like this but now I really wonder why fish weren't biting. Does it have something to do with Moon phase, barometric pressure, or weather. Some of my best fishing is at Taylorsville Lake just before thunderstorms so I know weather has a great deal to do with it. This weekend was hot I didn't seen any bass crusing late in the evening when temps were 72-75.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

I dont believe in lunar phases anymore. lol! I tried to read up on everything about weather and bass behavior, and even went fishing in the most ideal conditions. What a let down. It was like fishing a regular day. Try again but at different times...Real early maybe or just before night, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## pbw (Jul 9, 2007)

My uncle told me he knew they weren't going to be biting cause his cows were laying down the majority of the time on Saturday and Sunday. I rofl at this but who knows.

There has go to be something to follow, guess I'll start documenting everything and see if the good days have anything in common.


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 9, 2007)

Sometimes fishing on weekend is tougher because so many bodies of water get heavily pressured.


----------



## redbug (Jul 9, 2007)

this time of year on the lakes in ky most of the fish are out in deeper water holding on ledges in 25 ft of water. see if you can find balls of bait fish on your depth finder the try a Carolina rig or a deep diving crank bait A big 10" worm may also work..

get them next time

Wayne


----------



## pbw (Aug 5, 2007)

Went twice this weekend to small local pounds got some hits on top water baits. Caught one 2 pound large and also caught a catfish who thought he was a bass. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2007)

nice! at least you caught one. There is no stopping me, tomorrow I am going at 4:59 PM. I am determined to catch a fish.


----------



## pbw (Aug 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> nice! at least you caught one. There is no stopping me, tomorrow I am going at 4:59 PM. I am determined to catch a fish.



Same here after dinner I'm taking off, found another small 32 acre public pond its about four mile from the house. :shock:


----------

